# Now what?



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

Well i bow hunted all of the pre-gun season and saw some good ones that i probably shoulda taken now that im sitting here with no meat in the freezer and gun season two days away. Every year i have always gotten my deer before now but this year its looking like im gonna be freezing it out in the late season for the first time. My spot gets hunted pretty hard during gun season and im just wondering what its gonna be like after. Am i going to have to take special precautions because of warry deer? will there feeding habits totally change?

Give me some tips, thanks


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I've killed more deer with a bow in December than any other month. You'll be fine, just find food sources and stay warm. Practice, practice, practice shooting your bow with the same amount of extra clothes you'll be wearing. Best of luck.


----------

